# Restore original drive



## natepenn (Aug 23, 2006)

I am taking back the 250g drive I added to my Series 2 Tivo and I want to make the Tivo function with its original 80g drive again. I started a process using the hinsdale guide but it did not work and now the tivo is not working at all (even with both drives in). I don't care about getting my settings and shows back, I just want to make the original drive work. Is there a way to restore the original image or something? Thanks for your help!


----------



## natepenn (Aug 23, 2006)

I made a backup using mfstools and when I run the restore command, it fails everytime at 19.91&#37; saying "premature end of backup data" 

Also, I was able to find instantcake-tcd540040-std.iso How would I use that to restore the original image?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

natepenn said:


> I made a backup using mfstools and when I run the restore command, it fails everytime at 19.91% saying "premature end of backup data"
> 
> Also, I was able to find instantcake-tcd540040-std.iso How would I use that to restore the original image?


Check out the README file associated with your order in our system. To find it, just log into our main page and 'review your orders' and you will find the instructions you are looking for right next to the link you used to download.

Here is the link.


----------



## natepenn (Aug 23, 2006)

I never had an order with you and have no login info.


----------



## natepenn (Aug 23, 2006)

haha, ok so i guess I figured it out! I love noobing it up.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Yeah. Ha ha ha.

You just told the devloper of the Instant Cake software that you probably aquired a pirated copy of his work.


----------



## natepenn (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah..... _probably_


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

natepenn said:


> I made a backup using mfstools and when I run the restore command, it fails everytime at 19.91% saying "premature end of backup data"


Could the drive have been full when you made the backup?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

dwit said:


> Yeah. Ha ha ha.
> 
> You just told the devloper of the InstantCake software that you probably aquired a pirated copy of his work.


(and everyone else, too)

I love threads like this.

LOL. Ha ha ha.


----------

